#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπαίθριοι ψυκτικοί θάλαμοι

## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Γεια σας συναδελφοι ειμαι νεος μηχανικος τ.ε και θα χρειαζομουν βοηθεια και συμβουλες απο συναδελφους εδω στο φορουμ σαν κατα πολυ πιο εμπειροι απο εμενα. Θελω να κανω μια μελετη  για υπαιθριο ψυκτικο θαλαμο και θα ηθελα αν μπορουσατε να μου στειλετε μερικες πληροφοριες για μικρους υπαιθριους ψυκτικους θαλαμους μεχρι 10 m2...συγκεκριμενα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω:
1) τι ειναι προτιμοτερο να βαζεις στους υπαιθριους ψυκτικους θαλαμους?panel ή δομικα υλικα οπως σκυροδεμα και τουβλο?και ποια περιπτωση απο τισ 2 ειναι πιο οικονομικη?
2)ποια ειναι η καλυτερη μονωση?πολυουρεθανη?πολυστερινη ή φελλος που χρησιμοποιουσαν παλαιοτερα?
3)πως θα υπολογιζω τον χωρο που χρειαζομαι να σχεδιασω εναν ψυκτικο θαλαμο?π.χ για συντηρηση χοιρινου κρεατος...
4)τι ψυκτικο μεσο χρησιμοποιειται περισσοτερο για τους ψυκτικους θαλαμους?
5)μονωση για δαπεδο και οροφη?πως θα υπολογισω τι παχος μονωσης χρειαζομαι και πως θα υπολογισω το παχος των τοιχιων ειτε προκειται για πανελ ειτε γαι τοιχο απο δομικα υλικα?
6)ο συντελεστης θερμοπερατότητας k υπολογιζεται με βαση τα ορια των κλιματικων ζωνων?π.χ ειμαι στην ζώνη Β ισχύει το οριο του 0,5?χρησιμοποιειται για τις μελετες ψυκτικων θαλαμων?
7)και οσον αφορα την ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση του υπαιθριου ψυκτικου θαλαμου τι παροχη χρησιμοποιειται τριφασικη?ή μονοφασικη γτ συνηθως οι εγκαταστασεις π εχουν καποιου ειδους μοτερ γενικα κατα την εκκινηση τους τραβανε το δεκαπλασιο ρευμα!
8 ) ο ηλεκρικος πινακας που τοποθετειται στους υπαιθριους θαλαμους?μεσα στο θαλάμο ή εξωτερικα? και αν τοποθετειται εξωτερικα που τον τοποθετω?πανω στο τοιχο του θαλαμου ή στο εδαφος μεσα σε κουτι για προστασια απο την βροχη?
Σας ευχαριστω για οποιεσδηποτε πληροφοριες μου δωσετε!

----------


## Xάρης

1) Μεταλλική κατασκευή με πάνελ.
2) Καλύτερη θερμομόνωση σημαίνει καλύτερο λ. Άρα πολυουρεθάνη.
3) Αναλόγως των αναγκών!
4) Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά να υποθέσω το R410A
5) Είπαμε, πολυουρεθάνη.
6) Για ψυκτικό θάλαμο, οι ανάγκες σου είναι μεγαλύτερες
7) Αναλόγως των απαιτήσεων (μεγέθους)
8) Έξω, επίτοιχος.

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια κι άλλοι πολλοί ιστότοποι.

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Σ ευχαριστω για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## Xάρης

Αν πάντως βρεις κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες, sites, κ.λπ., καλοδεχούμενα.

----------

